# Bandsaw - $250 (santa cruz) Now $100



## matthewsx (Aug 12, 2020)

Bandsaw - tools - by owner - sale
					

I have one horizontal bandsaw we made a table for it’s OK to use as a vertical bandsaw as well 108...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 12, 2020)

Now that seems like a great deal. I see a big ram on the back side, is that a hydraulic lift?


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 12, 2020)

If I had the space....


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 12, 2020)

Do you have a saw? Granted that is somewhat of overkill, but like they say about houses it has good bones. I’m not sure it’s that much bigger than a 4x6. I don’t have room either but I keep running into these rare machines and shoe horning them in somehow. You have the added fortune/misfortune of it being in your own backyard


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 16, 2020)

I have this one.




works fine for cutting stock to length and only takes up a little space. My shop really isn't big enough for even a HF 4x6.

John


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 16, 2020)

Never seen one of those. Is it abrasive or saw blade?


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 16, 2020)

It's a small cold saw with a carbide tipped blade, runs at about 50 rpm and will cut both ferrous and non-ferrous metals, way better than an abrasive saw with sparks and metal dust. It makes a very clean cut and although it won't cut big stuff or work without me holding the handle I'm happy with it, especially since I got it free.

I do have a vertical bandsaw that my dad modified for cutting metal back in the 1960's but that's in Michigan now. This little guy will definitely work for what I need out here and doesn't take up much room at all 

John


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 17, 2020)

Low speed cold saws are an unknown to me, never been around or used one. I have cut aluminum on an old Hitachi 10” mitre saw and it was ok but incredibly messy. Lots of really fine aluminum dust the is no bueno at all. Never seen a small cold saw, looks very handy. What brand is it?


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 17, 2020)

Coldsaws are a precision cutting saw. The one I used was a Brobo with dual air vises and flood coolant. It ran a HSS blade 14 in. diameter running at 40 and 80 rpm for cutting mild steel, aluminum and brass. When the blade is properly ground, they will cut square within a couple of thou. We used it to eliminate the need to mill the ends of parts with +/-.005 tolerance. With a good blade, I could hold +/-.002. Mistakes are expensive. At best the blade will lose a tooth requiring a major regrind, at worst the blade shatters. Blades were $130 in 1980. I remember because I paid for the third (and last) one I broke.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 17, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> It's a small cold saw with a carbide tipped blade, runs at about 50 rpm and will cut both ferrous and non-ferrous metals, way better than an abrasive saw with sparks and metal dust. It makes a very clean cut and although it won't cut big stuff or work without me holding the handle I'm happy with it, especially since I got it free.
> John



I think they call that a dry cut saw these days.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 19, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> Low speed cold saws are an unknown to me, never been around or used one. I have cut aluminum on an old Hitachi 10” mitre saw and it was ok but incredibly messy. Lots of really fine aluminum dust the is no bueno at all. Never seen a small cold saw, looks very handy. What brand is it?



It's an MEP, made in Italy. 




John


----------



## ACHiPo (Aug 20, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> It's an MEP, made in Italy.
> 
> View attachment 334234
> 
> ...


That's a nice little saw.  The ones I've seen are bigger (and really expensive).


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 27, 2020)

This thing is taunting me, he's dropped it down to a hundred bucks but I still don't have the space...


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 28, 2020)

Woa, even if you put it on castors and rolled it outside when you work in the shop? At least you have a flat driveway  I don’t.


----------



## ericc (Aug 28, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> I think they call that a dry cut saw these days.



The "50 rpm" suggests it's a cold saw, since a dry cut saw turns a lot faster.  We have a dry cut saw at the local makerspace.  I'm always afraid of someone trying to cut something hard on it and goofing up the blade.  One blade already got goofed up.  It doesn't cut well, then.

On second thought, the picture looks like a dry cut saw.  It is too light and flimsy, and it also doesn't seem to have circulating coolant.  To tell you the truth, I prefer the dry cut saw.  Less likely to goof up a blade.  And the blade on the cold saw at TechShop was always goofed up.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 28, 2020)

It's definitely a cold saw, was built with a cam driven pump for coolant. Also pretty sure it was made before the current dry cut saws were on the market. The manufacturer is working with or bought by Dake, here's a link to their current (I think) offerings.



			https://www.sterlingmachinery.com/media/brochures1/file/dake-mep-cold-saws-brochure.pdf
		


I don't really care what it's called though, it cuts metal "like buttah"

John


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 28, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> Woa, even if you put it on castors and rolled it outside when you work in the shop? At least you have a flat driveway  I don’t.



No, not even if I were to roll it outside. My driveway isn't a hill but not perfectly flat either and I just added a 13x40 lathe....

John


----------



## projectnut (Jul 6, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> I have this one.
> 
> View attachment 333982
> 
> ...


That's a nice saw, and definitely in a different league than my B&D.  I believe the B&D is nothing more than a modified chop saw.  It has a variable speed from around 1,800 rpm to close to 5,000 rpm.  The blade is 14" in diameter.  Like your saw it doesn't have an opening big enough to get the large stuff in.  Even if it could open wide enough it has a wimpy sheet metal base that couldn't withstand the weight of a 6" round of cold rolled.  

Like you I got it at (almost) no charge when I was closing down one of the company shops.  None of the guys that worked there wanted it, and none of the 25 other plants in the system would take it either.  It looked so nice I couldn't throw it in the dumpster for the scrappers, so I bought it for scrap price.  I believe that was about $.30 per pound at the time.  The total cost was around $10.00.

So far I've only used it for aluminum flat stock.  I only have 1 blade, and that says very clearly "for non-ferrous materials only".  Of the 4 saws in the shop it's by far the least used.  It's saving grace is that it's portable, and runs on standard 120 volts.  All the other saws weigh between 500 lbs. and 800 lbs. and are either 3 phase or require 220 volts single phase.  This one can be thrown in the back of the truck and taken to a jobsite if necessary.


----------

